# Western NC



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I am beginning to think about retirement and after discussions with my wife we've decided that neither of us wants to be here. I have always wanted to live in the Carolinas as it has seasons much like here but the winters are a ew weeks shorter.

I've been researching as much as possible from afar and think that Yancey and Mitchell Counties fit most of what I'm looking for. I'd like to hear from someone either local or familiar with those areas if possible. My wife and I may take a trip down this spring to check things out, but for now I'm snowed in and dreaming at my keyboard.

Ideally I'd like 10-20 acres with a mix of forest and grassland. I'm not a farmer but 1 or 2 acres of farmable land would fit what we are looking for. Property values seem to be much more affordable than here but it also looks like there is an "influx" much like happened here when Jersey migrated to PA and the McMansions sprang up. I am also seeing gated communities and million dollar estates on real estate searches.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

Well those two counties may be similar in temps to where you are...anything near Asheville is expensive...however there are some great places in Rutherford county or upper Cleveland county...

We are watching the snow melt, since we got about 8 inches...but that only happens infrequently..

Good luck I am sure you will find what you are looking for


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Ya got me keyboard dreaming too, tho futile I fear since DW hates cold weather, ever, plus everything else but the stinkin' desert we're in right now. Sigh. Anyway, be sure you look through Lands of America if by any chance you haven't used it. Here's link to one Mitchell Co search version http://www.landsofamerica.com/Mitchell-County-NC/all-land/under-150000/5-25-acres/

No idea the budget or location practicalities but here's just one that looks in the range of your specs plus might be a BO location for a prepper or whatever: http://www.landsofamerica.com/property/79-Rebels-Creek-Bakersville-North-Carolina-28705/1610846 Probably really damaged on the interior tho since they don't show any photos inside.

Puts you over with the folks "on the other side of the mountain" from Forstchen's "One Second After" and "One Year After" Black Mountain crew.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I keep banging away on zillow. I included a few counties just to the east and found a bunch of hits: McDowell, Caldwell, and Burke. Coming down the mountain so to speak. Trying to stay far from Charlotte.

I'll also check those links. Nice thing is that our kids will be out before the move happens so I don't give a poo about school quality. Ours are so bad here they went to private school.


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

I am a rolling hills kinda guy so we live in central NC. If you stricly want Appalachia check the Appalachian Trail map. There are some beautiful areas in the NC counties along the trail. 

http://www.nps.gov/appa/planyourvisit/upload/APPA Map.pdf 

Another area is the Blue Ridge Parkway. But the hills along the Blue Ridge are lower in elevation.

Try Wautauga, Wilks and surrounding counties too.

I like Grayson County, VA too. The New River Valley reminds me of Williamsport, PA


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Since I have plenty of time to look, I've also expanded my search "to the other side of the mountain". Eastern TN has some nice places too. I'm going to start planning a trip with my wife to straddle the NC/TN border to get a better feel for places.

I've added a couple of towns to the weather app on my phone so that I can compare daily there vs here. Right now most seem to be 5-10 degrees warmer which doesn't sound like much but low 30's are much more appealing than low 20's to me.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Southern West Va. could also be a good choice..


----------

